# wymyk



## sanoi

witam,

searching web learning Polish I stumbled over the word "wymyk", please don't ask for context, I don't have any.

The closest word I found for "wymyk" was "wymykać się", what means something like "slip over, slip out, slip off".

What synonyms or meanings in english could have the word "wymyk" ?


----------



## PawelBierut

It is a kind of gymnastics excercise... The translation is *glide klip* ---> I suppose.

*Edit:
*or it may be *hip pullover*. --> I'm not a gymnastics fan...


----------



## sanoi

Thank you very much PawelBierut, now I have a better imagination for what stands the word "wymyk".


----------



## majlo

This is _wymyk_: http://www.twojaszkola.pl/zawody/cwiczenia5.jpg


----------



## BezierCurve

Some 15 years ago I was able to do another kind of "wymyk" (with no equipment needed) - also known as "sprężynka". That's when you lay down on your backThat's when you stand, then leap forward down on your hands, then throw your legs up and forward so as to stand up without the help of your hands again.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

SJP: wymyk - _sport. _obrót wokół osi poprzecznej ciała, wykonany na przyrządzie gimnastycznym
Wymyk na drążku.
Ćwiczyć wymyki.


----------



## sanoi

dziękuję bardzo


----------

